
Facebook Kills Social Roulette - ireadqrcodes
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/13/social-roulette-deletes-your-facebook-account/
======
ireadqrcodes
" ... the app did allow users to circumvent Facebook’s account deactivation
feature, which is designed to let people turn off their account but turn it
back on later without losing their content and connections. This could be
considered a violation of Facebook Platform Policy... "

